# 14001

## Amadey-09

.

   .

  14001.

1.       ?

2.         14001   ?

        !!


 .

----------

.        !

 !!!

----------


## 73

1.   ,   .
2.   ( )   ()

----------


## Mimi

14????   ,    ?

----------


## .

> .        !
> 
>  !!!


   , ?

----------


## Mimi

> , ?

----------

> 1.   ,   .
> 2.   ( )   ()


   14001  ?

----------


## .

> 14001  ?


   .

----------


## Amalgam

-     ?        ,      ..     .
   -     ?  - ,     ?

----------

,      14001,          (   ).   .   .   :-)

----------

> -     ?        ,      ..     .
>    -     ?  - ,     ?


  ?      .

----------


## 73

> ?      .


      30 .

----------

,      (.) -     ,    100  .   :Wink:

----------

,  :

       1         14- .   ?      ,                . ?

----------


## freshmaker

> 30 .


   -   5-  ,   )

----------

.   14   46 .  14          ,     (,   ).     .  46   (    )   .   .

----------


## Ole Lukoe

,    ,   14-     ?    .
  -        ?   ,      !
 !

----------

> ,    ,   14-     ?    .
>   -        ?   ,      !
>  !


,    .3    .14 () :Big Grin: 
    . ,      " " :Big Grin:

----------


## 73

> . ,      " "


 .           ...

----------

> .   14   46 .  14          ,     (,   ).     .  46   (    )   .   .


       -   !!!   ?

----------

:Redface:     : 

    : 
   :   ,   -    46  .       ,   . ???? 

, .  ,    .

----------

46.
  :
1.          
2.    14   14 

:
1)   2 
2) 14

----------

.
19  2009     46       , ..    14001.
   14001,      2009 .
     ,         (        14001)     ,   ,   ).
            ,   ?

----------


## Marina1983

", , "      .   ,

----------

, ,            ? (  -    ).   :
1.   14001      .
2.    14001            ,       .
3.                   .
   ,,.

----------

> , ,            ? (  -    ).   :
> 1.   14001      .
> 2.    14001            ,       .
> 3.                   .
>    ,,.


1.  ,        :            ( )    ().
2.      ,    .    .
3.   ,     ??   !! 13-   , 14-         (   )!! =))  :Wink: )

----------


## Marina1983

46      /

----------

> 46      /


 !!     ,    ,    100%  ,        -  !!

----------


## Marina1983

-  .       (((

----------


## Nini

:
   ,      -312   .

:

1.   ,        ?
2. 14001 -  ?
   ,   ,    .  ,     ?

 ! 
 :Smilie:

----------


## stas

:       ,      (..       ).

----------


## Marina1983

. 

     .

----------


## Vvitek

> . 
> 
>      .


      15      -       14001 ,       ???

----------


## Anber

.
 ?
  - /?

----------

(  .)       . , 
      (   ) 13  14 ?
       ?

----------


## viviana_79

24  2006 . N -6-09/849@
      26.10. 2004 N 09-0-10/4223,  07.12.2004 . N 09-0-10/4831

          29.05.2006 . N 2817/06        26.10.2004 . N 09-0-10/4223,           N 14001,     ,  ,      26.10.2004 . N 09-0-10/4223,  07.12.2004 . N 09-0-10/4831   .
   -    .
    46   13  14    -   ,     13  -    ,  ,

----------


## freshmaker

> ... ,


   ,   31

----------


## Wild_Angel

> .   14   46 .  14          ,     (,   ).     .  46   (    )   .   .


         ,      ,          ,    ,  .  ,       .   :Frown:

----------


## Wild_Angel

,             ,      ,             ,             ,     14001   ....     -    13001,        13001,      ,  !       ,              ,            14001. , ,              !    :Frown:

----------


## freshmaker

() 
   ,   !  ,     ! ,    ,   .      .
    14001. 3  . +     .

----------

.
   .     (R14001)  ,       -   (((
, !

----------


## 62

,  - 0.  1967 . , ,         -      14001  1,2,3,    ,       (4 )?       ?
.

----------

...   ,   ,     ,      ...   ,            ....   -       ,     ,  ,  ....    ...      ?

----------


## freshmaker

46-.      :
46-      -,     14001,       " "  !        - !
     ?

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=365222

...

*freshmaker*,  :Smilie:

----------

> .
> 
>    .
> 
>   14001.
> 
> 1.       ?
> 
> 2.         14001   ?
> ...


1.

----------


## sarakot

,     ,      ?

----------


## 73

> 46-.      :
> 46-      -,     14001,       " "  !        - !
>      ?


 ?

----------


## St_oskol

, , .
 :  . 
1)    ..    , : 
-  1 .2.8
-   -    (/ )    ?
-  
2)       ? 
3)       ,  (  )?

----------


## stas

1)   :       ,      (..       ).    ,      .

2)          ,  .    , ,    ,    .

3)  -

----------


## St_oskol

?     .

----------


## curious_m

14001,  .
-  ,           ?

----------

, , 15         -    ?      ??

----------


## Galateya

. 
    ,     ?
    ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

,          14001 -     ?
   ,           ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,          14001 -     ?
>    ,           ?


   .  46     .14001   .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .  46     .14001   .


   ?     -     ?

----------


## freshmaker

.

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> .


    ,      . 
 .   .

----------

. .         .

----------


## freshmaker

> ,      . 
>  .   .


)   .     :Smilie:    ..

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> )   .       ..


 -  ,      .  .    (    ).    ,    .   .     ,    14001.   . ,  .
        ,        .   .      .   ,      ,     14001.  .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> . .         .


   ... .      .

----------

> ... .      .


,         . -      :Big Grin:    ,            .  ,     -  .  -  ?

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,         . -        ,            .  ,     -  .  -  ?


-  ,     ,     ,   .     ,         !
     ....

----------

!

----------


## stas

> .   .


 ,     -       ,        .

----------


## Bryansk Eagle

> ,     -       ,        .


.      .

----------


## Galateya

> :       ,      (..       ).


     ?

----------

.
   .
23 2011     46   ,      . .(   . )   14001.
  ( .1.3. .9  08.08.2001 129-,   .4 .5   "" .1 .5     (),   .    .  ,        .,               .  .       ,  !
     . ?

        !!

----------


## Marina1983

. 3.2.         . .       .       -

----------


## stas

> ?


    08.07.2009  -22-6/548@:
_    9     25.06.2009  -22-6/511@, ,    <...>,       19.06.2002  439,       30.12.2008  312-,            ,       ,           www.nalog.ru.

      ,    ,      ,                     ,     ;            ;  ,   ,     (   1  9    08.08.2001  129-      30.12.2008  312-),     ,              .
       ,    ,      ,      -     ,       19.06.2002  439._

----------

14001

----------


## freshmaker

,
-,    ,
 -,-   :Smilie:

----------


## qwerty23

,             ?       ? .

----------


## stas

*qwerty23*,   ,   ?     ?

----------

...      ,         .       ?    14001?     ,      ,   ?       :           ,      1    2.2, 2.9  3.1?

----------


## Pjtnica

**,    . 13        14    .   -  .
     -    ,         .

----------

